# My Sulcata's



## pouncethecat2002 (Aug 23, 2007)

Here is my two sulcata's


----------



## jigglypuff (Aug 26, 2007)

wow their beautiful! they do get pretty big don't they!
they look real healthy too!


----------



## Jentortmom (Aug 26, 2007)

Very cute. How old is your big one?


----------



## pouncethecat2002 (Aug 27, 2007)

The lady i got him from says he was around 4,and i had him for a year so far,i think his growth got stuned.


----------



## pouncethecat2002 (Aug 27, 2007)

jigglypuff said:


> wow their beautiful! they do get pretty big don't they!
> they look real healthy too!


Thank you jigglypuff!...Yes they do! : )


----------



## Josh (Aug 27, 2007)

nice setup you got for those guys. are they in the same enclosure all the time?


----------



## Rees2 (Aug 28, 2007)

Cool setup.They are so cool.Are sure the big one is only five?


----------



## T-P (Aug 28, 2007)

The big one doesnt look like a sulcata, it looks more like a desert tortoise.
The leg scales Look too small to be sulcata.


----------



## Jacqui (Sep 11, 2007)

I always amazes me how quickly they grow when you see them side by side...and to know they are both just wee babies yet.


----------

